# ASUS Vg248QE



## Swiggle (5. August 2017)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe eine Nvidia Grafikkarte und den o.g. Monitor. Mein Laufwerk funktioniert leider nicht, sodass ich die Treiber CD des Monitors nicht einlegen und installieren kann.

Kann mir jmd sagen wie ich die Treiber trd herunterladen kann, sodass ich mit 144Hz starten kann?
Auf der Asus Seite funktioniert es leider nicht, weil man zu einer Seite weitergeleitet wird, die offline ist.
Betriebssystem ist Win10

Ich hoffe mir kann jmd helfen...


Gruß


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2017)

Die Asusseite funktioniert doch einwandfrei.
Und der Treiber sollte mit Windows kommen.
Hast du den Monitor neu und wie ist er angeschlossen?


----------



## Swiggle (6. August 2017)

Der Monitor ist nicht neu, es ging auch vor ner' Woche. Ich installiere grad die Grafikkartentreiber neu, vllt gehts dann. Ist per HDMI angeschlossen, wird auch immer nur als PnP Monitor angezeigt leider


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2017)

Auf 144Hz kannst du nur dann umschalten wenn der Monitor per DVI/DP angeschlossen ist, mit HDMI bekommst du nur 60 Hz übertragen.
Siehe dazu ins Handbuch: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LC...4.1162646334.1501970890-1789011811.1495807791


----------



## Swiggle (6. August 2017)

Na dann, aber woran liegt es das mir per DVI auf einmal kein Signal mehr angezeigt wird? Vor kurzem ging es noch. Da hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2017)

Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, mal anderes Kabel versuchen oder einen anderen Port auf DP(Kabel).


----------



## teachmeluv (6. August 2017)

Ich hatte den Monitor auch, der 'Treiber' ist für die reibungslose Funktion nicht notwendig. Zudem wird das jeweilige Signal des Anschlusses bereits ab Systemstart raus gegeben und hat daher nichts mit dem Windowstreiber zu tun. Die 144 Hz kannst du in Windows unter dem Punkt "Adaptereigenschaften' einstellen.


----------



## 0ssi (6. August 2017)

Swiggle schrieb:


> Na dann, aber woran liegt es das mir per DVI auf einmal kein Signal mehr angezeigt wird? Vor kurzem ging es noch. Da hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme


Mit HDMI sollten bis 120Hz funktionieren aber für 144Hz nimmt man ein Display Port Kabel. Wenn das beiliegende Dual DVI Kabel
nach dem Umstecken nicht geht musst du den Eingang vielleicht erst am Monitor ändern. Nicht alle Geräte schalten automatisch um.


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2017)

Laut Handbuch seines Monitors macht sein HDMI nur 60 HZ und mit meinem Eizo würde ich auch nur 60 Hz bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LC...4.1162646334.1501970890-1789011811.1495807791


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2017)

Es gibt auch FHD Monitore die mit HDMI 120Hz schaffen, der Asus gehört aber nicht dazu.


----------



## 0ssi (6. August 2017)

Stimmt das Teil ist ja schon ziemlich alt und wer weiß welche HDMI Schnittstelle da verbaut ist.
Angenommen 1.2 und da ging nur max. 60Hz. Glaube ab 1.3 dann 120Hz oder sogar erst ab 1.4


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2017)

Selbst wenn der HDMI 2.0 hat, kann der nicht automatisch 120Hz.
Wenn das im EDID nicht vermerkt ist, wird es erstmal nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Swiggle (6. August 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, lag wohl am Kabel. Hab mir heute ein neues DVI Kabel geholt und da funktionierts sofort.


----------

